# Help with identifying civil war trash pit survivor!



## stumpr2995 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have run into a brick wall in my attempts to find any information on this bottle. It was dug recently near Richmond from a Yankee trash pit. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The pics are not the best, but the embossing reads S.N. Pike at the base of the neck. Then there is writing on the base as you can see, C. Ihmsen & Sons, Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 15, 2015)

Cunningham and Ihmsen was a glassworks in Pittsburgh, and your bottle looks like it may have held beer-ale....Andy


----------



## stumpr2995 (Dec 15, 2015)

I guess S.N. Pike must have contracted with Cunningham and Ihmsen to make the bottle......have not found another example on ebay, Kovels, or other auto houses.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 15, 2015)

C. Ihmsen & Sons 1855-1885. Cunningham & Ihmsen Pittsburgh, PA. 1865-1879. You are probably right about S.N. Pike having a contract with the company.
The Ihmsen Glass Company >* LINK*
Henry Ihmsen Tonic Bitters > *LINK*
For an idea of value... Base embossed C. Ihmsen & Sons Squat Ale >* LINK 
*Possible relation? S.N. Pike's Magnolia, Fleischman Co., Cincinnati > *LINK*
C & I produced flasks and jars as well as squats, and porter ales.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 16, 2015)

What does the top look like?  All I can say about it right now is that it's definitely a good one!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2015)

Sweet.  More pics, please!


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a nice one! Usually, I only see flasks made by them, and jars. Superb find!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice bottle. Did you get anything else out of the pit?


----------

